# Are 2 crates ok? Or confusing? Other suggestions?



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

We pick up our 8-week-old German Shepherd girl tomorrow morning and we're trying to decide on her crate setup. During the day, and all evening, we'll be downstairs and that's where we spend most of our time so the obvious crate location will be on the first floor, in our "den" (based on every recommendation I've seen).

However, I've also consistently read that it's important that she sleep in our room, in her crate (which would be on the second floor) (is that true?).

Since we have a large crate (sectioned off for a puppy size for now), the only solution I see is carrying that crate up and down each morning and night or having two crates (one in each room/floor).

The 2 crate solution would be much easier but will 2 crates cause any confusion when training/asking her to "go to her crate"? I'm open to any other suggestions as well. If anyone uses the 2 crate method...I'd love any additional pointers, if needed to make it work. I'm also completely open to carrying it up and down if that's the best way to solve this.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer!!

Robb


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think 2 crates would be ok, if you want to do that. I always just left Wolfie in his crate in the livingroom downstairs. He never slept in our room.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had two crates for Stark, one in the living room/dinning room and the other in my room for that same purpose.

Didn't confuse him at all and once he was reliable in the house (between 10-12 months old) I got rid of the one in the bedroom. I do however keep a babygate up in the doorway so that he is secure in my room at night that way the cats can have some peace.. lol.

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

One crate in one place should be just fine- I would suggest putting the crate where you spend most of your time. A crate in your room where you sleep may keep you up for the first week anyway, but thats up to you. My pup is only crated when we are gone, but likes to lay in it when I'm in the den watching TV which is why I like it there. At night when she was tiny she slept in my bed, but don't tell anyone she was that spoiled


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I usually have to crate Baron if there is someone at the door, I don't know if having two crates would confuse him if I gave him a command and he wasn't sure which one to go to....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We always just operated with one crate in the bedroom. 

Word of warning...I''ve always found that my puppies fuss more in their crates if they can see me. Usually if I was crating during the day, I would put puppy in his crate after playing so he was good and tired and shut the bedroom door and have the light off. I always felt like this reinforced the whole "crate is where you rest" thing.

Around month 5 or 6 when puppy was doing good and not needing me in the night, they would get moved to the big 48" crate not in my bedroom- usually the family room. By that point they usually knew about being in a crate and were not inclined to be fussy anymore.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used a wire crate for the daytime and it was/is located in the breezeway/birdroom. For night time, I had a smaller kennel cab in the bedroom, next to the bed. When Karlo outgrew it(about 5 mos old), I let him have freedom at night and he proved to be worthy of it from the first night out.


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for everyone's thoughts!! We brought her home yesterday and we're using two crates. Her full size crate (divided down) in the den and a smaller one (still divided down) in the bedroom. Once we get to a place where she's open to the house and only needs the crate for nighttime or times when we're away...we'll move to one crate in the bedroom. So far she's slowly adjusting to the crates (both overnight and for short periods during the day to help her transition. A lot of whining for 10-20 minutes but then she tires out and is able to relax or sleep. Hopefully the transition won't take her too long.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanna see cute puppy pics- are they up yet? They all whine about the crate at first, but generally settle down within a week or less and then love it


----------

